# Fixing Your AR



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Wheeler® AR Armorer's Master Kit : Cabela's

A pretty good value if you stick parts for your AR and plan to be able to repair issues that come up.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pretty slick there.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the looks of the AR cradle/rest, I could use something like that for cleaning. I don't know why but when I saw the title I was thinking replacement parts, as in pins and spring etc. I have the basic easy to loose or break items prepped.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes it is in fact I ordered one as a spare. I would like a hands on look at the products in it. Working on a weapon without a vise block can be foolish


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This product is cool





More Kool-Aide

I have the BEV Block. If the barrel extension is not torqued to spec, you may spin the barrel and twist the crap out of your gas tube.
I was smart and used homemade v blocks for the barrel when doing muzzle device changes


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Two biggest repair parts on an AR are the gas rings which seems nobody checks and the extractor group.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The kit would come in handy for assembly and disassembly. With out a good vise block you can damage a receiver pretty easy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems to be a bit or a scam. Took my order billed me however they don't have any. Cabelas


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cabelas did inform me that though I never received a conformation of my order and the product was sold out and no more were coming from the supplier.
I did get the last one and it showed up at my house today. Review of it latter.

Review: 
Prefect no, useful yes. Value At $ 102.00 with shipping I am ok with it. But not worth the over $200 they hinted the items would total.
The torque wrench is something I have never really need on AR's but the leverage can come in handy Barrel nut torque has a wide margin to work with.
The Insert for the BCG has a rod that will make lining gas tube or piston rod simple.
The vise block for the upper receiver is the same as what I use now so I know it works.
The Armor wrench is like many you see with a few gimmick attachments some may like, Flat steel not cast.
For a purchase I rolled the dice on, no home work before hand I will say it was an Ok call.
Never really had to fix an AR other that ones brought to me that were damaged by others. I do play around with some of mine and this will come in handy.
It comes with an extra bench mount that will come in handy. I will mount that on the work bench.
You will still need a good small vise for barrel work that is understandable.
It is flexible and should make task easier when working on playing with or cleaning your AR platform.
It also has another optional section you can order but I see no use for in my case.
Some pictures of it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The extra bench mount. Mounted on a 24 inch 1 x6 oak board. Latter I will ask my daughter to put a nice edge on it with the router and stain if for me.

Will work nice for some minor work and cleaning. I have had one for a while made from an 20 round mag, this will work better.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Smitty.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Never had a problem with my AR.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Spare parts for your Colt AR15? I'd be interested in the number and what types of failures in say... 10 to 15k rounds of fire. With field cleaning only. Who's going to carry a vise with them when shtf. Sarcasm. Shot more than I should have thru a gun I try to save for when bad things happen. 8k at least, runs like a champ.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This thread started as a notice of what looked like a good deal on some basic AR tools needed to assemble one and do basic maintance with. I jumped on the deal and reported what came with it and what my thoughts were on it. It was not really about fixing AR's.
Anyone that has a semi auto weapon should know parts do wear. Also in the process of cleaning them some times you may lose or damage a part.
It is a good idea to have Spare firing pins lower springs, detents and detent springs. If you shoot a lot replacement Bolt gas rings and extractor spring and insert The last two are easy to lose.. Ejection cover springs have been know to break when you mess around with your weapon.
Few basic facts:
Detents and Buffer retainers and springs do fly . 
They did not go where you though they did.
If your are lucky you will find them.
If not your wife will next month.
The first time you put a dust cover spring back in you will find a better way next time.
Some people can buy an AR and leave it alone, I am not one of them. I take them apart I change parts not because I have to but because I can. If you are like me it pays to have the right tools for the job.
While it can be done, removing a barrel Nut without using a vise block is asking for trouble the upper receiver can and most often will be damaged.
Of course unless you are like me you may never have a need to remove a barrel.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My experience with armorer kits, is that one get a few tools or items that are generally useful and several tool that are simply nice to have.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AR's are pretty simple really


----------

